

Tech Start-ups Aren't Just for Wunderkinds - mde
http://news.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/01/1729251

======
wkasel
you know, the more and more i get into this business with my own start up I am
realizing this. But because I am not even 20, (1 week, may 8) I equal make
this stereotype true atleast on some level.

It boils down to experience. 'kids' as ill even refer to myself as, create
these applications, websites, whatever, and they think they can make the
millions. Sometimes this is true, but what usually happens if they begin to
talk to VC's is they tell them they are not capable to run their own company.

"Get a degree, get your ass kicked at a company, then start your own" - Guy
Kawasaki

I think people think this because, yes it does happen, but more times than not
its people with M.B.A's or a lot of experience that team up with a vet technie
to start these.

-William Kasel JumpFox - Monetizing Social Media www.jumpfox.com

